# New little buddy in the Bichir tank



## Fruitbat (Jan 2, 2004)

Here's a shot of my latest bichir acquisition....a young (4") _Polypterus ornatipinnis_.


----------



## rchan11 (May 6, 2004)

Very nice Fruitbat!


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

WOW beautiful fish! How big will it get?


----------



## hakeemtito (Oct 3, 2003)

awesome ornate!


----------



## 351winsor (Aug 3, 2004)

those things are cool.


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

another sweet one
got any full tank shots


----------



## janus (Oct 28, 2004)

Nice pattern.


----------



## piranhasrule (May 31, 2004)

nice fish, makes me wish i got an ornate instead of my sennegal


----------



## Fruitbat (Jan 2, 2004)

piranhasrule.....

You won't be disappointed with your _P. senegalus_. In my experience they are the most active of all the bichirs while _P. ornatipinnis_ generally lay around like a log with fins.....they just look so damned GOOD doing it!!









I've got 5 _P. senegalus_ (2 'normal' and 3 albinos) that I thoroughly enjoy watching! One of them even takes food from my fingertips...and I STILL have my fingertips!!


----------

